# Critical Battery Error - Kindle Unusable - How do they hope to be in CE



## WSMUser (Dec 25, 2009)

I received a Kindle 2 a few weeks ago and registered it ... then put it away as it was a xmas present  (from my wife to me)... got it out today .. and have the "Critical battery " error ... battery empty etc ... seen a few posts on this already ... i have talked to Amazon support and read some of the other posts here ... the support guys could not help and said the software developers would look at this in a day or two ...

This is appalling .. how can Amazon ever hope to have a future in consumer electronics and compete with Apple if the product  doesn't work after the battery runs flat ... judging by the number of posts this is not an isolated incident ... I am an Apple fan and know they would not release a product that had such a basic design flaw / bug as this ...

I have tried the 20 second, 30 second on/ off slider restart and this followed by holding the home key ... with and without charger in place ... nothing works ...

I would appreciate any feedback, help or suggestions before I consider shipping back to Amazon and waiting for the guys in Cupertino to ship a product that works ... Once again any help gratefully received ...


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

This happened to mine about a month or so ago. I plugged it into the charger and reset it while plugged in. I then got a screen that it was a low battery or something like that and that it would take several minutes before it could respond to anything. After several minutes it reset and then continued to charge. Hope this helps you.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

The Kindle has to have a minimum charge to do anything, like turn on. 

By the way, so does my iPhone.

The rate of power consumption of the internal electronics is often higher than that generated by the charger.  Secondly, these devices are not designed to have the battery bypassed by the charger.

You can't simply expect the charger to be your power source like a laptop which is designed for, and has the space, to handle parallel power supplies. 

What you see is true of small portable electronics whether they be e-readers, electric shavers, etc.


----------



## WSMUser (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks ... I am not trying to bypass the battery .... I have tried to charge it for hours ... it will not leave the screen with "Critical Battery" message despite what I try ... and the Amazon support folks offered no suggestions that were helpful ... i was wondering if anyone else had overcome this problem.  regards


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I assume you've tried other outlets to charge it?  Do you have a similar charging cord that you could try as well?  I know my Droid uses the same mini-usb charger so you could check if it's just the cord that way as well.  May also try charge it through the computer, just pull the USB out of the plug at the end of the cord.  When I've had to do hard resets on my K2 I had to hold the slider way more than the 30 seconds and try several times, so don't give up.  Keep holding it till you actually see it reset.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

A hard reset on mine takes at least 40 seconds.... Be patient and give it a minute or so; I wager it will come back to life.


----------



## Raffeer (Nov 19, 2008)

You may already have tried this but here's a thought-

Home - Menu - Settings - Menu - Restart (obviously with the power cord plugged in) and then just wait a couple of minutes for resurrection......


----------



## rho (Feb 12, 2009)

I know this sounds simplistic but i the little yellow light next to the charger plug on -- I only ask because mine is very very temperamental - it has to be in exactly the right position to charge or it could sit there for days with no light and no charging going on...


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

again, a simplistic kind of question, but are you trying to charge through the computer or directly in an outlet.  also, as someone else asked, what cord are you using, and are you using the amazon provided plug, or your own?  and if you're charging at an outlet, are there other things that could be pulling the power off?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We have a couple of outlets in our house that are on switches.  Since they're not used that often, I tend to forget.  I'd plugged my Kindle in once and briefly worried why the light didn't come on to indicate charging.  Oh NO!!!!!!  But after only a couple of seconds of mild panic I remembered that there was a switch for that outlet.  Whew!  

Hope Kindle CS can get this resolved. . . .do be sure you're talking to them and not the general Amazon CS people.  The other advice you've been given here is spot on. . . .most of us have found the Kindle CS people to be very responsive, but they ARE going to be quite busy for the next few days, I'd say!  Patience will be the way to go, I think!!


----------



## Wheezie (Oct 28, 2008)

I had the same problem with my Dx once. A full charge then a hard reset did the trick.


----------



## WilliamM (Feb 10, 2009)

WSMUser said:


> I received a Kindle 2 a few weeks ago and registered it ... then put it away as it was a xmas present (from my wife to me)... got it out today .. and have the "Critical battery " error ... battery empty etc ... seen a few posts on this already ... i have talked to Amazon support and read some of the other posts here ... the support guys could not help and said the software developers would look at this in a day or two ...
> 
> This is appalling .. how can Amazon ever hope to have a future in consumer electronics and compete with Apple if the product doesn't work after the battery runs flat ... judging by the number of posts this is not an isolated incident ... I am an Apple fan and know they would not release a product that had such a basic design flaw / bug as this ...
> 
> ...


Apple doesnt release hardware with flaws? several new 27 inch Imac owners may debate that issue  I know this is a bit off topic but had to bring it up since the comparison was being made 
as others have mentioned make sure you are talking to kindle support and not a regular amazon cs..


----------



## KindleChickie (Oct 24, 2009)

Amazon isnt competing with Apple.  Apple doesnt make an ereader and Amazon doesnt make iPods or computers.


----------



## LauraB (Nov 23, 2008)

Wheezie said:


> I had the same problem with my Dx once. A full charge then a hard reset did the trick.


I've had this happen with k1 and k2 also, full charge and hard reset, as you said worked, even after Kindle CS said it wouldn't. And I haven't had any problems since, course, I've _ finally _ learned and don't do that anymore!


----------



## LisaW. (Jun 1, 2009)

A bit off the original topic - Apple products have problems too, although I work in a graphics department with people who LOVE Macs and refuse to ever admit there's ever any problems with them. I love Macs too, but remember when the download of iTunes 7 fried how many iPods? My sister (on a Mac), and a friend (on a PC) both downloaded iTunes 7 and after they plugged their iPods in, the iPods wouldn't recharge and became completely useless. Apple never made any public statements about that. And how long did it take Apple to admit that there was a problem with some of their early iMacs where the hard drives would catch on fire?

I would be really, really upset if I had bought a kindle and it stopped working almost immediately, but try to give it a chance. I'm surprised that Amazon didn't just immediately offer to send you a new one.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Same thing happened to me once. I had to hold the button for about 35 to 40 seconds and it then worked. Once it charges up some it should allow you to do the reset. Amazon CS is usually very helpful. Sometimes you just need to call back and get another rep. They may have had added more CS reps for the Christmas rush.


----------



## sebat (Nov 16, 2008)

As everyone else has said, make sure you are calling Kindle CS not Amazon CS.

The correct numbers are:

*US Kindle Customer Service 1-866-321-8851
International Kindle Customer Service 1-206-266-0927*​


----------



## SusanCassidy (Nov 9, 2008)

Make sure you turn the Whispernet off when not using it, too.


----------



## andy_in_virginia (Dec 3, 2009)

WSMUser said:


> This is appalling .. how can Amazon ever hope to have a future in consumer electronics and compete with Apple if the product doesn't work after the battery runs flat ... judging by the number of posts this is not an isolated incident ... I am an Apple fan and know they would not release a product that had such a basic design flaw / bug as this ...


Uh huh.

Considering the incredibly high number of units that have been sold, it is inevitable that some would not meet the exacting QA standards that Amazon has. I am pretty certain that if you actually talk to a Kindle customer service agent they will offer to replace your defective unit with a new one at no cost. In fact I have read that some users have actually had a new unit shipped out before the old one has been received by Amazon, something I am pretty certain Apple would not be willing to do. I have personally had 2 Apple iPods that have had defects (one refused to start for no apparent reason and one my son had refused to be recognized by any computer). Replacements were eventually received but it was a long and torturous process to get Apple to replace them.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

andy_in_virginia said:


> In fact I have read that some users have actually had a new unit shipped out before the old one has been received by Amazon, . . . . . .


That seems to be Amazon's standard practice: send the new unit and you have 30 days to return the defective unit, AND you can use the packaging they sent the new one in if you didn't save it before!

If you don't return it within 30 days, of course, they'll bill you for the second one. . . . .


----------



## MrTsMom (Jun 13, 2009)

Ann in Arlington said:


> That seems to be Amazon's standard practice: send the new unit and you have 30 days to return the defective unit, AND you can use the packaging they sent the new one in if you didn't save it before!
> 
> If you don't return it within 30 days, of course, they'll bill you for the second one. . . . .


And this is part of their evil plan. I got a replacement for my first one, due to a sun fade issue. During that 30 day overlap period, we discovered that we really needed a second Kindle. And thus it began.


----------



## WSMUser (Dec 25, 2009)

Thanks for all the advice on this one ... i called Kindle support again and they went through all the same stuff again ... soft and hard resets plugged into mains .. plugged via USB to PC and eventually the kindle came to life about 20 minutes after a hard reset (Hold Slider for 30 secs followed by hold home key for 30 secs then release) ...
This was a very frustrating issue as i had tried to reboot about 20 to 30 times without success ... really appreciate all the help ... especially the hope messages that were posted saying you were confident it would now work ... it is working and i have down loaded about 10 books so i am happier ....


----------



## ZsuZsu (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm so glad that your problem has been resolved- and I certainly know the anticipation of using a Kindle and the sadness that  happens when you find out that something is wrong with it!  I got mine for Christmas, and it worked great on the 25th, but sometime on the 26th the Whispernet just "died". Did all of the regular troublshooting and finally called Kindle CS on the 27th- spent about 15 minutes on the phone with rep who said that although further tech support MIGHT be able to fix my Kindle, since I had just gotten it she suggested sending me a brand new one- she also apologized that since it was Sunday, I wouldn't have my new one until Tuesday!
I was very sad that my much anticipated Kindle had a problem so quickly- but I am totally satisfied (and somewhat amazed) at the level of service that I received from Kindle CS!  I hope you have no further problems with your Kindle, and if you ever DO experience a problem, I hope that the CS person that you speak to takes as wonderful care of you as Mercedes did of me!
Happy reading!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

So glad it worked out. Enjoy your Kindle.


----------



## Pirate (Jul 5, 2009)

andy_in_virginia said:


> Uh huh.
> 
> ........ In fact I have read that some users have actually had a new unit shipped out before the old one has been received by Amazon, something I am pretty certain Apple would not be willing to do. ......


I have had to replace two Kindles. One I dropped on a hard floor and busted the display and one that had a bad home key. Both times I received a new kindle in two days and I had 30 days to return the non working kindle. So yes you do receive the replacement before you send back the broken kindle


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Glad your issue worked out.  I accidently left my WN on for two days last week and it drained my battery.  I got the critical battery message.  I turned the unit completely off and charged it overnite.  Haven't had an issue since.  
I am now trying to be more careful and make sure my WN is off, and watch my battery bar more carefully.  
deb


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

I had it once too, scared the bejesus out of me, but order was restored


----------

